# Critigue Chey



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

This is the first time I have ever asked anyone to critigue this little gal. In the pictures she is only two and a half years old and has filled out more now that she is four, just turned four. Let me know what you think of her.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Chey is a spotted saddled. Her top speed was clocked at 28 miles an hour. She is a absolute dream to ride and is an amazing horse to train. She is extremely smart and willing. She handles well in anytype of situation. Shes been out riding alone and she has also been riding with over five hundred horses in a group. Shes was a dream to train and is such a joy to ride. She goes anywhere and everywhere. She is extremely sensitive to her cues and all takes is just a slight touch for her to respond. She gives everything she does her all.

She had only been in training for five weeks when these pictures were taken.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with this mare  She has a gorgeous head, straight legs, big shoulder and I personally would like to see more hindquarters but that's just cuz ima QH ad paint kinda guy. Looks lovely!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

One of things we have been doing lately is uphill work and poles. Her top line and hind quarters have come along nicely. She has sooo much stamina it's crazy I have never had her work so hard she starts blowing or showing signs of getting tired. I paid six hundred for her and I have never been so please with a horse.

We are in the process of moving but will get ne confo pictures of everybody.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That is one nicely built horse. She is just about perfect. nice legs, good shoulder, big feet, pretty head. He neck is a bit thick at the throatlatch and her hindquareter a bit undermuscled compared to her slightly chunky belly and shoulder (she looks a we bit overweight)
Super , super nice mare!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Chey is a super super easier. Even though she is rode for about five hours a day five days a week and only gets four hours of turnout a day. She stays nicely plump non matter what.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

She's got a big **** for a gaited mare! Lovely girl  Ps, my name is Chey too!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Have you gotten her feet fixed since then? With those under-run heels and pancaking, you're setting yourself up for soundness problems, if not. Nice mare, though she does have that bull neck, and it appears that her spine sticks up rather high over her back. Does that cause her any issues?


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Cheyennes feet are not pancaked and in these pictures she had her shoes on for six weeks which is too long for her. And lets see, no, its a year and a half down the road, nope havent touched her feet at all. These pictures are OLD And, like I said, she has only been in training for five weeks when these pictures were taken so no, she doesn't have much of a top line cause she is only two and a half years old and is just now starting to learn what riding is and what work is. I had not had her long. Six weeks at the max. Cause the day after I got her I had shoes set. Not sure where " under run heals " are coming cause this girl has an inch of straight heal. Maybe you need better pictures to look at. All walking horses have a higher set spine. It's part of being a gaited horse. She just hasn't been worked long enough to build the proper muscles.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

You have a really nice mare there. I really like her! 
I must say, that is an interesting way to rig your breast collar.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Allison Finch said:


> I must say, that is an interesting way to rig your breast collar.


That is a pulling collar and it always made much more sense to me since it doesn't interfere with her shoulders the way many others do.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Allison Finch said:


> You have a really nice mare there. I really like her!
> I must say, that is an interesting way to rig your breast collar.


It's a pulling collar. It works well on her because it doesn't restrict her shoulder movement as much as a regular breast collar. They are used more so on mules than horses.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Not sure why you're getting all snarky and defensive, but these photos clearly show under-run heels....


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

She is two and a half in those pictures. She had those shoes on for six weeks. Her feed grow like weeds. Cheyenne and another one of our walkers are shod every three weeks, no her feet are not like that now. We have two different farriers, one that specailizes in walkers only, and one that does corrective shoeing on our non gaited horses. Our non gaited horses either have confo flaws to where they have to have corrective shoeing, or because when they we younger their feet weren't taken care of properly. These picture were taken when we first moved back to Virginia, so we didn't have a farrier right off the bat and it took us six months to be able to get into the farriers we currently have so we have to stick to a very strict shoeing schedule, we don't have a choice. Not trying to be snarky but you came off very offensive, you do in maypny in other posts I have read for no reason.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

bubba13 said:


> Have you gotten her feet fixed since then? With those under-run heels and pancaking, you're setting yourself up for soundness problems, if not. Nice mare, though she does have that bull neck, and it appears that her spine sticks up rather high over her back. Does that cause her any issues?


Agreed, her back bothers me and she does have a pretty thick neck. Also, her feet are clearly under-run in those photos. 

I do not see how this post is snarky in any way. She was asking a simple question.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> She is two and a half in those pictures. She had those shoes on for six weeks.


Then why ask for a critique on pictures that are so old? I read the whole thread and did not find them snarky or offensive - just truthful. If you didn't want your horse's hoves to be considered or that thy were way over due, it should have been clear at the start.

Let's get back on track.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Don't worry about it. I wanted her critiqued as a two and a half year old because I have no new pictures and can't get any till after we finish moving. Don't worry about finishing the critique sense the pictures are not utd there is ot point in continuing.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

*Sasha could be Chey's twin!*

here is my little SSH...this is in july and she still needed quite a bit of weight. I bought her because she was being seriously neglected...
She really reminds me of your horse.

Right down to her roach back and lack of withers. LOL
How do you saddle your filly without causing soreness?
I notice your saddle seems to be sitting right on her spine.
I have resigned myself to having Sasha professionaly fit when she is old enough to ride.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Susan Crumrine said:


> here is my little SSH...this is in july and she still needed quite a bit of weight. I bought her because she was being seriously neglected...
> She really reminds me of your horse.
> 
> Right down to her roach back and lack of withers. LOL
> ...



I don't have a problem with her back now. We have done a lot of work on her top line. The saddle pad that I use on her was recommended from our farrier because it has a relief cut down the spine. They are custom made saddle pads. Cheyenne also has a custom made saddle. We have custom made saddles for all our walking horses except our new mare who we haven't had a chance yet to take her to have her fitted. I never had any problems out of her back when she was younger. Cheyenne is 15.3 hands and weighs around 1175#. she grew way way more than what I was expecting. I wanted a shorter mare because my app is too big for my liking, he is 16.1. Cheyenne has filled out good in the last year. We are going on a trip next weekend. Will try and take pictures


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I can't fit a typical gaited saddle on her, or endurance saddle. She has to have a wide tree.

Also, don't ever put a saddle on her without having the the underside of the saddle hollowed out the full length of the spine or she will be very very sore.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

That is good to hear, I really want to be able to use Sasha for my kids she is the sweetest horse I have had. And she is totally locked in that gait! Your Chey is alot bigger than Sasha will get, probably.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Well when Cheyenne grew she grew. I was floored. I didn't want her to get that big cause I am only 5'1" and in the mountains it's not so easy to get on het. When we bought her she 14.1hh. I thought maybe she would hit 15hh at the most. Both her sire and dam are a lot smaller than she is. Cheyenne is naturally gaited. I can't say that I have ever seen her trot. Which is nice cause I never have to worry about her breaking her gait. One thing that really helped with Cheyenne building a good top line is gaiting over poles on the ground going up hill. I never make her hold a high head set. She rides with her head where she wants it.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I will send you a pm letter with a guys name, number, and email. He hand makes gaited saddles that are very nice and work well on horses with a high spine. Not to mention he is extremely well priced and he will work you with on payments etc. He uses a the Steele brande trees in his saddle and uses nice thick leather. He will give you all the references you want regarding his saddles.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I will not be riding Sasha until at least next year when she is 3 1/2.... I will have to live with the topline until then. LOL


----------

